# Wax Remover?



## FunkyRooster (Nov 18, 2008)

I bought it....Do i need it? LOL

I was about to wax my board for the first time because my wax and iron came in. I have a scraper as well, but i dont have a brush. 

I didnt want to start the process without having a brush to start getting the crap off and another brush to end the process. 

What i need to know is why would i use All citrus Wax Remover? And should I wait to get a couple brushes? I boarded 2 times on my new board in NY.


----------



## FunkyRooster (Nov 18, 2008)

Actually I have a finger nail brush (hard black nylon bristles) will this work?


----------



## FunkyRooster (Nov 18, 2008)

Nevermind, I just went ahead and waxed it...looks good!


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2008)

haha, sorry no one gave you an answer! i don't think the wax remover (base cleaner) is a necessity, but it wouldn't hurt to use it like once a year, like when put into storage. too much use can dry out your base though.

to use it you would first scrape any wax off with your scraper & then spritz the cleaner liberally all over your board. let it sit for like 10-15 minutes & then wipe clean with a lint-free cloth. let it air dry completely & then wax the board.


----------



## bobepfd (Oct 28, 2007)

yeah, I use a base cleaner maybe once a year. Other than that a good brass brush or something before you wax should do you just fine...


----------



## Rocan (Dec 3, 2008)

NEVER USE BASE CLEANER!

soap and water at most. maybe simple green if it really needs it. TO clean your base, wax it, and scrape the wax while its still hot. Keep doing it until the wax comes out clean


----------



## FunkyRooster (Nov 18, 2008)

OUCH LOL. I didnt use much remover at all and I used it like I would use windex on a window so its all good.

I actually found the best use for this is to clean my scraper after. 


Thanks for the help all!


----------



## Rocan (Dec 3, 2008)

FunkyRooster said:


> OUCH LOL. I didnt use much remover at all and I used it like I would use windex on a window so its all good.
> 
> I actually found the best use for this is to clean my scraper after.
> 
> ...


yeah... use it to clean your scraper. seriously though... using cleaner just ends up drying out your board. 

heres all youll ever need to know about board maintenance. taken from the guys that edges and a good wax really make all the difference, the racers and carvers... Tuning - The Carver's Almanac


----------



## Rocan (Dec 3, 2008)

sorry for double post, but i quoute...

"Base "Cleaner"

* Before hot waxing with the wax for your intended temperature, you should clean any dirt that has become embedded in your snowboard base. However, don't use base cleaner to clean your base. You should avoid using base cleaner routinely, because it will suck wax out of your base, causing it to dry out and take on a grayish appearance. Base cleaner will pick up a lot of black residue, but a lot of that is the graphite that you want to keep in the base. Base cleaner = evil. In fact, the only people who advocate using base cleaner to clean a base are the people who sell base cleaner. There are only three times when you should use base cleaner:
o When removing heavy dirt and grease from spring slush: Apply base cleaner to a towel and then wipe the towel on the base.
o When repairing P-Tex, you need to remove wax from the base in order to patch it or bond to it.
o When Cleaning tools
* Also note: Base cleaner is one of those liquids with no surface tension, which means it can flow through even the tiniest of cracks, and onto your carpet. If you have a container of base cleaner, keep it inside another container for extra safety - a quart sized coffee can is perfect.
* Instead, clean your base by hot scraping with a cheap wax. The wax will penetrate into the base and cause the dirt to float to the surface. Then scrape it while the wax is still hot. It's a good idea to do a hot scrape at least every 4 times you go carving, to extract all the dirt from the base.
* Theoretically, regular paraffin wax can be used for hot scraping, but it's better to use a cheap soft snowboard wax, which has longer polymer chains. Any wax you use for hot-scraping will remain in the base afterwards. "


----------

